# Kapex issues! any advice



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting that on there charimon. Hope i cant find a fix to this. Dont want to break another saw or worse loss an eye.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Thanks for posting that on there charimon. Hope i cant find a fix to this. Dont want to break another saw or worse loss an eye.



I think the fix is no more small cut-offs like that or an auxiliary fence if you have to make a cut like that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think the fix is no more small cut-offs like that or an auxiliary fence if you have to make a cut like that.


 
That looks like it may be the only way. Take tiny cuts off until it's the size i need. Im not gonna bother with AUX fence. If it's going to happen i cant see that stoping it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

See you dont need a ridiculously expense saw to make a rookie mistake with a cut. You could have made the same awkward slice with 3 Makitas or Dewalt's but you paid for the golden saw, the one that practicaly operates itself. The one that feels heavy cause its better made or yields the name thats only recognized by true pros. Silly as far as Im concerned. Bad luck on your part, could have been a painted knot or something weird. Almost feel bad for ya.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

save the money on the festool and buy the ls1016


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have had the same thing happen on my Dewalt saw over he years but never had it break the saw. I am glad to read this thread as the kapex is something i'd love to own one day. 
like warner stated, i normally leave the blade running longer, as it only tends to throw the piece out when you let off the trigger.
but if it happens even when doing that, that is a problem

i do cut a lot or returns when doing base or trimming a window on the piece below the sill. i don't see how you can say make smaller cutoffs. you can't always do that. and a tool this expensive shouldn't be BREAKING because of a piece of wood flying off. the plastic base insert has a few chips out of it on my dewalt but that just recently happened when someone else was using the saw and I'm not sure how they managed to do it. 

bottom line is, it sucked to have to use an aux fence out in the field but maybe 1/2 MDF would work and you can still use the clamp. I know i very rarely have ever needed to clamp down what I'm cutting. that just takes too much time when making hundreds of cuts per day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> I have had the same thing happen on my Dewalt saw over he years but never had it break the saw. I am glad to read this thread as the kapex is something i'd love to own one day.
> like warner stated, i normally leave the blade running longer, as it only tends to throw the piece out when you let off the trigger.
> but if it happens even when doing that, that is a problem
> 
> ...


Exactly my problem. I cant be paying $1400 for a saw that cant cut what a $400 can cut. It's a lovely saw dont get me wrong but it really shouldnt have a issue like that. Im so used to being quick with my makita and never really haveing any problems like this that the kapex is def going to slow down my production for sure. Im going to give the new one another try just in case i had a bad unit from transit damage.

I could buy the Kick back protection system!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

are they sending you a replacement piece that broke? what did they have to say?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Being sent a brand new saw. Wont be here for couple of days. Worse bit is i had 4 days of no customer around to work on the house and then the day they go the saw breaks :blink: they are gonna get home and be like wtf you aint done anything. My makita is also in for service so i have 2 nice saws that currently dont work.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

so the kapex won't work at all? know anyone that can lend you one? don't you hate when something like this screws your schedule up. wasting a few days of labor adds up the cost of a new saw.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Being sent a brand new saw. Wont be here for couple of days. Worse bit is i had 4 days of no customer around to work on the house and then the day they go the saw breaks :blink: they are gonna get home and be like wtf you aint done anything. My makita is also in for service so i have 2 nice saws that currently dont work.



That's exactly how I justified buying my last new saw. Main saw broke down in the middle of the project.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Warner,,,,,*

Not getting on your case but all that $$$$$$$$$ for kapex,,, I know it is a very well engineered saw- hands down-but.Well, I really should shut my mouth because I don't own one-:jester:

Hope you get this mess straightened out BCC:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> so the kapex won't work at all? know anyone that can lend you one? don't you hate when something like this screws your schedule up. wasting a few days of labor adds up the cost of a new saw.


 
The saw functions but the blade guard is toast. It's cracked and spring that holds it into position is cracked in half. It functions but not having a functioning blade guard scares me. The blade gaurd didnt evn lift out of the way until i took the thing aprt and connected the lever system that moves it out the way. That also got damaged. Im going to do a few more test cuts on it today and see what exact is causeing this problem. I def dont want to have the same problem with the new one i have coming. I will try and video it whilst i do some tests to see if i cant catch the problem.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Without doubt some of the features on this saw make it worth the money. But after having this cut issue it's knocked that felling down a bit. The features and ease of use are great but none of thats any good if you cant cut what you need to cut. I am picking up my makita today even though it aint been fixed and will drop it back in when they get the spares. I will do a side by side today and find this dam problem i tell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It functions but not having a functioning blade guard scares me.


Blade guard eh? I thought you were suppose to remove that part after unpacking anyway. :shifty:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I done a comparison with the makita and kapex and the makita has zero problem doing these cuts but the kapex has major issues. I filmed both saws so will post the pics and footage when I get home.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's not the guard causing the issue. Its not the saw that is the problem.

I went and cut the same thing on an older makita, newer ridgid, and a default.
All 3 saws did just about the same thing with that type of off cut.


Sorry BC- I am going to say it is the Indian not the arrow. That is just not a safe type of cut to make on any saw. You guys would realize why it broke the guard, those pieces come flying back at you, fast.


I use the hold down clamp a lot, now that I have a good one that cam with the saw.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

There's always a risk of it doing that with such a short cut-off. It has happened to me more than once on my hitachi and my dewalt.

(dewalt a little more often).

I don't think they were quite as violent as what you're talking about though...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is what is going on:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

more


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Exactly what I am talking about. Why is that is it because of price? or do they not hold up to crew use.
> 
> I have never had any festool products, not hateing just wondering why.
> 
> Cole


 
At the moment mainly because it's a new tool. But after that it's a no go area for other people anyway. I will tell them that i paid $1400 for that saw and they aint using it. It still amazes me that some trades can turn up and do work with out the most basic of tools. I aint been on one site yet where a dedicated trades person has a tool better suited for a job than i have and that aint my main trade :blink: How on earth can a framer not have a SCMS? How on earth can a tiler not have a Tile saw? or a plumber not have a pipe cutter?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Exactly what I am talking about. Why is that is it because of price? or do they not hold up to crew use.
> 
> I have never had any festool products, not hateing just wondering why.
> 
> Cole



I'm going to guess it's a $ issue...it pretty much stands to reason that a crew isn't going to be real careful with someone else's shiite...just the way it is (mostly)...if you think you're going to be replacing a saw/router/whatever every couple of years due to wear-n-tear/negligence/theft...you're not going to spend top dollar if something else will suffice.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> Exactly what I am talking about. Why is that is it because of price? or do they not hold up to crew use.
> 
> I have never had any festool products, not hateing just wondering why.
> 
> Cole


I just think they are more geared towards the finished product and not geared towards being used by a whole crew of guys who really didn't buy the tool nor do they know how much it costs.

if i get a kapex. no one uses but me.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

J F said:


> festools suck :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice extension on the sides of your kapex. is that made by festool? i haven't seen that. 

does anyone really go by the measurements they put on those extensions?? 
don't most people still measure with a tape to cut or by marking in the field?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it is just a stigmata.

If you had a Ferrari you wouldn't let everyone drive it.

I wish they would bring some of their Protool line over here, more geared to rough and tumble job site type of work.

I will let people use them but, only people I deem competent of actually operating a power tool in a safe manner.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

so these tools we buy here aren't PRO line? are they for homeowners? lmao


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> so these tools we buy here aren't PRO line? are they for homeowners? lmao


Their sister line is actually called protool.

Here:http://www.protool.com.au/index.cfm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is the saw helper set up Jay has.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Exactly what I am talking about. Why is that is it because of price? or do they not hold up to crew use.
> 
> I have never had any festool products, not hateing just wondering why.


Cole, price definitely has something to do with it, but more so availability. 

Where I'm located there is no dealer within an hours drive. There are many other good brands available at nearly every hardware store. If Festool was a little more 'available' here it would be more popular. 

To date I have only seen about 3 Festool tools in the hands of others! 2 were furniture/cabinet builders who used Domino's the other was a commercial cabinet installer who had a TS.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ApgarNJ said:


> That is a nice extension on the sides of your kapex. is that made by festool? i haven't seen that.
> 
> does anyone really go by the measurements they put on those extensions??
> don't most people still measure with a tape to cut or by marking in the field?


Like warner said it's a Saw Helper fence/extension set-up. And yes the (2) tapes on each side of the fence are used...very accurate (because of adjustablility) for repetitive cuts. :thumbsup:

These are the 9' extensions pictured. I also have a set of 5' extensions for tighter situations. 

The stand has been made for about 20 years, but in the last year or two they've stopped making them...don't know when/if they'll start again...too bad, as they're pretty much bullet-proof.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Lookin' at JF's fence and it reminds me I need to put new tape on my Sawhelper. It has been determined that that Sawhelper was being produced each year with a loan from the bank rather than his own capitol. The banks frowned upon that after October 2008 and he never got new financing, and the website's gone. The used fences are selling for new prices. 

BTW mine it 16-17 years old. Alas but it does not hold a Kapex as of yet.

FYI, if I missed it in the thread, you need the large diameter hose for the CT22 or CT33 not the one that came with the vaac to get the 92% dust collection.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

yep...that's what I use


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Bc are you exchanging the saw for a new one or going to do the 30day new makita challenge..?? 

i got the makita to try before i sprung for a kapex, but ended up liking it so much i never returned it!! im curious if your gonna do a comparison. since you sent the kapex back..?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> Bc are you exchanging the saw for a new one or going to do the 30day new makita challenge..??
> 
> i got the makita to try before i sprung for a kapex, but ended up liking it so much i never returned it!! im curious if your gonna do a comparison. since you sent the kapex back..?




I gave the makita a quick go at the dealer but it feels just like my current makita. Which is still a very nice saw by the way but the kapex is def a nicer saw overall. Just shame about this silly problem. Tried 2 other saws at the and neither did the same thing.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> so these tools we buy here aren't PRO line? are they for homeowners? lmao


Festool is a professional product line designed for cabinetmaking and finish carpentry. Protool is a product line designed for general construction.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well my new saw come in today and i was going over the different methods of making the Aux fence with the tool guy. Got some bits and pieces and gonna knock this up tommorow. The only problem is the clamp wont work with a fence in place. Going to have to modify the clamp as well. Also the saw will only cut a 45 bevel to the right with a aux fence. It wont cut a bevel 45 to the right with a aux fence.

Tee nuts x 4
Allen bolts
Nylon block for Aux fence
Toolie


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i would just add a little more on the pieces when you cut than going through that hassle.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> i would just add a little more on the pieces when you cut than going through that hassle.


Yeah, there is a work around.



The toolie's are quite hard to come by now.



Dude 1/4" mdf and double sided tape works really quick and easy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

_Going to have to modify the clamp as well. Also the saw will only cut a 45 bevel to the right with a aux fence. It wont cut a bevel 45 to the right with a aux fence.
_
I really wouldn't mess with the hold down clamp. There are other ways to clamp things easily.

The last part makes no sense.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You could always call the # on the tool and talk to an application specialist, I bet they could help you out.

They got you a new saw pretty quick.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J F said:


> 6th time's the charm! :laughing:



It took me a while to get used to the saw, It is way different then the other saws I have used. Same way with the rail saw, sanders and such.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Wow if only I had the time to do that....my days are full enough with hanging around internet forums...hey shouldn't we be at work its middle of the day on a Tuesday!


That would be nice wouldn't?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It is way different then the other saws I have used.


Like the way it throws wood all over frig's half acre?:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Festool definitely had a problem with the first round of kapex's with some too-tight tolerances on some of the saws, that SHOULD have been caught in production...it was a mess, and yes _especially_ considering the price.

They took care of it, but it was definitely something you don't want to have to deal with on a saw that's twice as much as a very good competitor...but still, life went on...amazing.

festool_ really_ sucks :jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Like the way it throws wood all over frig's half acre?:laughing:


That wasn't one of the differences I noticed.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

fvk you, it's happy hour here :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J F said:


> Festool definitely had a problem with the first round of kapex's with some too-tight tolerances on some of the saws, that SHOULD have been caught in production...it was a mess, and yes _especially_ considering the price.
> 
> They took care of it, but it was definitely something you don't want to have to deal with on a saw that's twice as much as a very good competitor...but still, life went on...amazing.
> 
> festool_ really_ sucks :jester:


Thats why I waited for over a year. I thought mine was screwed up when I got it but, turned out I didn't push the miter lock release down hard enough. :laughing:

That is an awkward after hours phone call to make.:whistling

Hey moron, just push down harder, oh yeah that works.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

But with the initial "bad batch" everyone that hears about it and buys one will be searching for the "problem" that they HAVE to have....and get it replaced with one that is superior.  



> fvk you, it's happy hour here :laughing:


Same, after this beer its almost time for me to ditch the robe, shower and eat lunch.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> But with the initial "bad batch" everyone that hears about it and buys one will be searching for the "problem" that they HAVE to have....and get it replaced with one that is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, after this beer its almost time for me to ditch the robe, shower and eat lunch.


Christ, I just got up.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Beerios!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Christ, I just got up.:laughing:


What lazyness! Why I've been up for over 3 hours preparing my breakfast of leftover cold pizza!:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is this movie talk?

I thought Kevin was good in that film although I didn't think he was dangerous :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had some really bad acid reflux this morning.

That is what I get for eating 2 Italian sausages at 11:30 last night before I went to bed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd take acid reflux over what I'm putting up with now...spend the last few hours on the can...paying the REAL price for cheap pizza and half a case of beer.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They dont sell refurbished tools and apparently they shouldn't sell them to inexperienced people either.
> 
> 
> I still dont know why you guys say it is a faulty design, it is just a dangerous cut to try and make on a sliding saw.
> ...


So, if need a scarfed piece 11'-11"
just use 14'ers?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So you are tied to the toilet today huh?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> So you are tied to the toilet today huh?


Let's just say that this morning's "gas" turned out to be a liquid...spilling my coffee in the process....:furious:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

neolitic said:


> So, if need a scarfed piece 11'-11"
> just use 14'ers?



no...just have the 11-11 as your offcut...problem solved :w00t:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey warner whens that T15 out? My Makita has seen better days and i would like a new setup.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm selling my makita plunge saw w/ 55" track this week, and putting my fein vac up for sale. I'm gonna buy the Festool TS50, RO125 and CT 22 or 33


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Hey warner whens that T15 out? My Makita has seen better days and i would like a new setup.


The t-15+3 is out now.

Later this year we should see the new c-15.

Festool includes a 3 year warranty on their new lithium battery's.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Winchester said:


> I'm selling my makita plunge saw w/ 55" track this week, and putting my fein vac up for sale. I'm gonna buy the Festool TS50, RO125 and CT 22 or 33


get the TS55 and CT22, no need for the 33. it's bigger but the same vac. I am more than happy with the 22. 

i have the TS75 but could have gotten away with the 55.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ryan, get the 22, it is a bit more portable then the 33.

The 33 gets real heavy when the bag is starting to get full.

We may see their new vacs later this year as well.
The UL kills them on getting new tools introduced here, which I don't get.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry i ment the C-15. My drill will hopefully last until then.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

warner, have you tried their compressed air sanders? i see they sell a module/kit for converting the CT's to a compressed air system.
any advantage to those sanders over the electric ones?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> warner, have you tried their compressed air sanders? i see they sell a module/kit for converting the CT's to a compressed air system.
> any advantage to those sanders over the electric ones?


 
When i was working building fiberglass fishing boats, air tools were the only way to go. The fiberglass dust would get inside the motor of the electric sanders and take them out in less than a couple days. These air powered ones we had were used 8 hours a day 5 days a week and they never gave up.


You know what would be nice. is the same type of setup as the air tools where the powerline in built inside the vac hose. That would be nice. Then all you would have to do it plug in hose to the vac and thats it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned air is always better then electric, compact, durable, less wear parts.....but you always need a source of air.

In a shop setting where portability isn't important I would take air over electric any-day.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> When i was working building fiberglass fishing boats, air tools were the only way to go. The fiberglass dust would get inside the motor of the electric sanders and take them out in less than a couple days. These air powered ones we had were used 8 hours a day 5 days a week and they never gave up.
> 
> 
> You know what would be nice. is the same type of setup as the air tools where the powerline in built inside the vac hose. That would be nice. Then all you would have to do it plug in hose to the vac and thats it.




yes. i was thinking that. if we use the CT anyways when sanding, why not go compressed air. the festool setup it sanding and vacuuming the dust at the same time, using ONE hose. 
I'm trying to see how much it is to just by the sander 6", hose and module required to add to the CT. and also, if you put the module on there, where does it go and doe it then keep you from using it as a normal hepa vac when you aren't sanding?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> As far as I'm concerned air is always better then electric, compact, durable, less wear parts.....but you always need a source of air.
> 
> In a shop setting where portability isn't important I would take air over electric any-day.


The only problem we found with the airtools was how cold they got. Some of them would start to get frost build up around them and you couldnt hold them without thick gloves on :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> yes. i was thinking that. if we use the CT anyways when sanding, why not go compressed air. the festool setup it sanding and vacuuming the dust at the same time, using ONE hose.


I saw that online and it looked rather bad-ass, is that even available in North America? Isn't there a hose with a power cord integrated into it too?

It means another compressor to haul around as-well...



> The only problem we found with the airtools was how cold they got. Some of them would start to get frost build up around them and you couldnt hold them without thick gloves on :blink:


The do get chilly, but anything that has to be used for extended periods of time like that I prefer to wear gloves anyway. I never had a tool get that cold but the die-grinder did get a little cool.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I saw that online and it looked rather bad-ass, is that even available in North America? Isn't there a hose with a power cord integrated into it too?
> 
> It means another compressor to haul around as-well...
> 
> ...


according to their site, you don't need a compressor, the CT 22 or 33 with the module they sell can be used. i don't get how that gets you compressed air to sand with but they said it does. the hose, has suction and vacuum built in.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> according to their site, you don't need a compressor, the CT 22 or 33 with the module they sell can be used. i don't get how that gets you compressed air to sand with but they said it does. the hose, has suction and vacuum built in.


Does it not need a compressed air supply plugged into the CT, then the CT routes it through the 3in1 hose?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i'll look into it. the info on their site for this setup is very vague.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Indeed it does....but to the best of my knowledge air tools need compressed air....and vacs just kinda suck.:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Quick run down on the Lex sanders.

Air sanders are ideal in a production environment, where the sanders would be run continuously approx. 7 hours a day.
They give a longer service life. I have used some air sanders with just dust bags, not bad.

You need a ct-22/33 to use the Lex sanders. You also need a separate high volume air supply.
Here is the cool part, the hose has 3 lines inside of it.
One for air supply, one for air exhaust (exhausted at vac) one for dust collection.

Really not sanders for use outside a dedicated shop environment.

Needless to say, they are highly regarded by the people that use them.


Inner-the thing we can't get is the AS vac hose that has the plug-it cord integrated.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> When i was working building fiberglass fishing boats, air tools were the only way to go. The fiberglass dust would get inside the motor of the electric sanders and take them out in less than a couple days. These air powered ones we had were used 8 hours a day 5 days a week and they never gave up.
> 
> 
> You know what would be nice. is the same type of setup as the air tools where the powerline in built inside the vac hose. That would be nice. Then all you would have to do it plug in hose to the vac and thats it.



There is a lot of people in the boating world that rave over the rotex and ets sanders. They built their track saw and rotex sanders for solid surface fabrication. That dust is just as bad as fiberglass.


They have a vac hose like that, we just can't get it here.:furious:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

warner, you could fly to germany and pick up some and then sell them to us.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I looked into having some things shipped from the UK. If you had a big enough order to split the shipping costs on, it is not too bad.

There are funny reasons we don't get what they get over there.


----------



## jamesclerie (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not 100% sure but almost sure that you DO NOT need an external air supply it uses the vacuum to produce air.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The t-15+3 is out now.
> 
> Later this year we should see the new c-15.
> 
> Festool includes a 3 year warranty on their new lithium battery's.


I held both the C and T drills and I have to say I like the look of the C drills but I dind't like the feel and the balance compared to the T

Do they have or are going to have impact drivers?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

using the C should be close to an impact. i remember when i first got my makita impact driver, how it took a little while to get used to driving in screws, especially longer ones. i was pushing it a T drill that i was always used to using. so i'm sure the C would be great but just have a slight learning curve that you won't even notice you get used to it and doesn't feel awkward.
any tool is kinda weird at first to get used to. funny how we get to comfortable with a tool that we don't even realize how trained our brains are to do the same thing over and over again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think they may have something in the works for an impact driver.

I like the D handle on the C-12.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> We may see their new vacs later this year as well.


I was about to order the CT22 when I remembered seeing this. Will their new vacs be replacing the current, with cool new features?

Should I wait and keep the Fein for now?

edit: After some searching I found this: http://www.festool.com.au/artikel/artikel_weiterleiten.cfm?id=843

Hmmm... I wonder what the pricetag on that baby would be


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I was about to order the CT22 when I remembered seeing this. Will their new vacs be replacing the current, with cool new features?
> 
> Should I wait and keep the Fein for now?
> 
> ...


I think they will about what you pay for the current ct's.

They are almost identical to the Alto's.
Festool used alto's for their drywall sander Vac.

I would expect to see it at the end of the summer.

So if you can wait, wait a little. 
When those come out they will have a sale on their current ct's, I would like to have another CT-22.


So, its up to you?:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think they will about what you pay for the current ct's.
> 
> They are almost identical to the Alto's.
> Festool used alto's for their drywall sander Vac.
> ...


I guess I'll wait on the vac. I have no problem with my Fein


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think they will about what you pay for the current ct's.
> 
> They are almost identical to the Alto's.
> Festool used alto's for their drywall sander Vac.
> ...


That Vac in alto form would run me around $800 for a 12 gal.. or possibly more depending on where I bought it. $450 - $500 bucks will get you a bare bones 12 gal clark/alto around here. Even the smaller Attix 8 gal can run a lot of money when all the features are added.

They are totally worth the money. I have never had a problem running an edger of the 12 gallon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Like I said, the new Cleantex will be Festool's own vac, just like their current CT's.

I know they are quite proud of their new vac and all the expandability it will offer.
They don't put out a product unless it is better then what they currently have or better then something else that is out there.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

compressed air module on board. that is awesome. i may be selling my ct22 when those come out. plus looks like you can plug in two tools to turn on the dust extractor. i bet that one with onboard compressed air will run over a grand.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> compressed air module on board. that is awesome. i may be selling my ct22 when those come out. plus looks like you can plug in two tools to turn on the dust extractor. i bet that one with onboard compressed air will run over a grand.



I don't know what the different add-ons will cost, I know that the vacs will be close to the same as the CT's are now.

I think they will defiantly have a real winner with the cleantex line.

They really think about a lot of different things when they set out to improve something.

I know it will have a live socket as well, meaning plug a tool in that socket and just use that tool without triggering on the vac.

Here is a link:http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandowe...&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=6207&PARENT=1767&AKTIVPROD=1


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

damn.. I should have read a bit farther.. The cleantex looks is entirely different. I thought it was the rebranded WAP/attix floating around in europe.

Looks like I nice vac with more capacity. Capacity is what turns me off about their current line.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> damn.. I should have read a bit farther.. The cleantex looks is entirely different. I thought it was the rebranded WAP/attix floating around in europe.
> 
> Looks like I nice vac with more capacity. Capacity is what turns me off about their current line.



Why is that?

The ct 22 is 5.3 gallons and the 33 is 7.9 gallons.

That is a lot of dust before those suckers get full.

You get much bigger and dragging them around gets to be a drag.:laughing:

The vac for their drywall sander was an alto wap, they got tired of that and made their own.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree, the ct22 is much easier to haul around than my big shopvac brand 16 gallon. i love it and it does take a lot of saw dust to fill that bag. i reuse the bags if all i'm putting in there is dust. I rarely use it for picking up any kind of real debris.

couldn't be happier with my choice of vac. looking forward to the cleantex line.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> compressed air module on board. that is awesome. i may be selling my ct22 when those come out. plus looks like you can plug in two tools to turn on the dust extractor. i bet that one with onboard compressed air will run over a grand.


What does the module do? Just start the vac when air passes through? I cant see it actually compressing air.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> What does the module do? Just start the vac when air passes through? I cant see it actually compressing air.


I doubt it will compress air, I think it may be an easier way for the LEX sanders to hook up or any other air sander.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why is that?
> 
> The ct 22 is 5.3 gallons and the 33 is 7.9 gallons.
> 
> ...


I do a lot of wood floors. The ct is too small. We have a 12 gallon alto similar to this which can be used for anything we do. 

I have been looking for something else the replace the fein though... This new Festool looks really nice.


----------

